# Cyclist Killed in Far Hills



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Bedminster bicyclist killed after crash with truck in Far Hills | NJ.com

This road is also known as Jacobs Ladder.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

RIP 

I've been up that road a few times and it is hell... would never descend it, which I guess he was doing? The humps/bumps lighten up the front enough to stop you from steering properly.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Condolences

Very unsettling - this is the second cyclist this year to be killed on a road that I frequently ride. I've ridden down Pennbrook many times, and although the bumps aren't as pronounced as they used to be, they can still throw you off if you're not expecting them.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

merckxman said:


> Bedminster bicyclist killed after crash with truck in Far Hills | NJ.com
> 
> This road is also known as Jacobs Ladder.


I ride by there a lot. Have always gone Peachtree but have been planning on going up this way. 

Sad.


----------



## jmoryl (Sep 5, 2004)

My condolences to the deceased friends and family. I never have ridden down that road, only up. There isn't much traffic, so I don't normally think of it as being dangerous, even though that area has a lot of impatient, entitled drivers.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

R.i.p.


----------

